# Slim :)



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Some new pics of Slim. Just got her wart meds on lol thats the white all over her face. She has a wart problem right now lol.. Vet said they shouldn't take long to go away and I chose to use a wart remover rather than freezing. It takes longer but is painless unlike freezing or surgery.










































In pics it looks like her front feet bend out lol.. I don't know if its her paw color or what but they don't really bend out like that. Or it just doesn't look that bad when I am looking at her .


----------



## advocatekennels (May 8, 2008)

aww poor poor poor baby!! hope they get well soon.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Its a pretty dog, white stuff and all


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Very pretty!!!!!!!


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

What causes the warts? I guess it is a virus?

She is very pretty and I hope they clear up soon.

Stephanie


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes it is a virus. It is common they say in young dogs and will go away as her immune system develops more however I have near had a dog or pup with a wart. This is a first for me.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

She is a very pretty girl. up: 

I had a dog once get warts the vet said she got it from the horse. the horse did have warts too he also said that most dogs have an immunitie to them but every once in awhile you have one that comes down with the warts. Don't know if it the same with your girl or not.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

She is a cutie. I have never seen a pup with warts either. I hope they clear up OK.



> In pics it looks like her front feet bend out lol.. I don't know if its her paw color or what but they don't really bend out like that. Or it just doesn't look that bad when I am looking at her .


 Actually she is easty westy it is not due to paw color. She may sometimes stand or hold her legs differently so you can't tell as much. But, because she is doing it in every pict in natural stands that is my conclusion. It may slightly affect her overall gait and is often caused by the shoulder set and or chest positioning.

This may help:
http://www.apbtconformation.com/forequarters.htm


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well its the fact that they look like they bending out more in the pics than they do in person. Like pics with Mae always make her look like she has a very high backend.

The paws with the most turns out just a bit but looks quite different in the pic.

Ty for the link I like that site.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*Beautiful girl! She is going to be very nicely built.*


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Intact ears AND brindle, you've got my vote..:thumbsup:


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

She's looking good, very pretty. Hope she gets well soon, those warts look annoying


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

She is pretty, love the color, like my gray brindle but blue. She is a beauty. Good luck with the warts.


----------

